# Anyone know anything about Vacuum pumps?



## Cody Killgore (Jul 31, 2014)

I've got a JB pump that I bought as new old stock and it appears to have an air leak. You can see the oil through the site glass bubbling like crazy in there. When the gas ballast is open, the oil will actually squirt out. It was working fine when I walked out of the shop, but when I walked back in it was doing this. I have been changing oil very frequently. I'm assuming there is some kind of gasket in there that has gone bad but I am scared to open it up.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## ButchC (Jul 31, 2014)

I can be sure that this wont be remotely helpful.

All I know is that they suck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd call them, those pumps are serviceable so shouldn't be too hard to rebuild. Depending on how old it was could have warranty.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 1, 2014)

I am very familiar with vacuum pumps and especially JB pumps. There is nothing wrong with your pump most likely. I would look at whatever you are trying to pull vacuum on. These types of pumps are made to pull a deep vacuum without much of any air flow passing through them. If you are using it for vacuum chucking, you are moving a lot of air through it due to leakage through the wood. If you are using it for stabilizing, then I would look for leaks in your stabilizing system. The best way to look for vacuum leaks is to spray the area with shaving cream of all things!

Shoot me a PM, e-mail, or call me if you need further help. I have worked on many JB pumps and ma very familiar with them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------

